
Millennials Face 'Great Depression' in Retirement: Blackstone COO - randomname2
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/21/retirees-face-great-depression-in-retirement-blackstone-coo.html
======
dozzie
"Young people can't save for their retirement on their own, because they don't
have enough money. Let's force them to, then the resources will magically
appear."

Looks like a sound plan.

